# Paradigm Unveils 30th Anniversary Inspiration and Tribute Speakers



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I had the Atom as well as the Monitor Speakers from Paradigm as well as their subwoofers. Very good speakers from a very good company! Good to see them surviving and moving forward.


----------



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I plan on buying the monitors to replace my new Studio 10v5's.


----------

